# 1999 susuki king quad-starting problem



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

ok, frustration is the best thing that this does in winter,, i can go out there ans turn the key with full choke and it will fire off ,maybe run for a bit then die. go to half choke try again and maybe fire again, then nothing try at very little choke and try to catch it just right ans feather throttle to get it to go,, once you get the right combination it runs fine out to the shack and will have to go threw this again after the sit but usually better chance after it hs run.. the carb has been rebuilt, have ran seafoam threw the system for two tanks, use premium gas, also when i get back or tot he shack and put in neutral it will usually idle for a bit so i turn it off and will get a back fire. wednsday afternoon it ran thursday am it wouldnt start low battery,, i have replaced the battery with new one from TSC, but read of a gel type in boteks thread so maybe i need a new battery that has more crank amps?
i sure would like to find the answer for this, stress is hard this ole man and need to stay fit for fishun


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Lots of possibilities.
Were it an old system without a lot of electronics a valve would be suspect.
Or a leaking vacuum line to the carb.
On fuel injected newer models a fuel injector or throttle positioning switch(http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=422) or a wiring issue could relate.
Clean air a must or valves can suffer. Even soften.
Fuel pressure is critical too in an injector system. 40 lbs. plus for a rough guess.
Any pump change should include a new filterscreen with it.
Valves might need to be checked on yours to be sure they are adjusted properly..
If battery a concern as mentioned here's a post about a 1999 king quad 300.
"At idle you should be between 13.4 to 13.8 volts, and a reading between 14.0 to 14.4 when revving the engine. The readings should never get bellow 12.6 volts, if it is then the rectifier/regulator is most likely finished. With accessories on like lights etc, the voltage shouldn't drop much more then a couple volts. I tested mine a few days ago because i had a dead battery. At idle i had 13.8 volts, and when i revved the engine i had 14.0 volts. When i turned the lights on my voltage only dropped a few volts."
Good luck.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

not fuel injected, and the valves have been checked.. will run the test on the battery, when you check it, your checking across the battery post correct? it was checked for vacumn leak as well sprayed starting fluid all over the connections when running to see if it changed rpms and didn't.
what would cause the constat back fire when shutting it down.. just one pop sometimes soft but there..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

At the battery yes.
This guy was running a bit too rich on a 2000. (His header was running hot though) but his machine always backfired when he shut it off. 
"Well I took the plug out and it was black and wet. I cleaned it regapped it and put back in. then I reset the idle mixture screw to 2 3/8 turns out according to the manual. it fired right up. I let it warm up then reset the idle mixture screw until it idled smoothly. Then I readjusted the idle. I shut it off and pulled the plug it now has a brown color and is no longher wet. I started it several times and it hasnt back fired yet I guess time and use will tell if it does that any more, but it seems to run alot better now.thanks for your suggestions they helped to get me going in right direction. THe header still has a slight glow up by the exhaust port but its a dull orange now instead of bright red."

The dark spark plug on his suggested a running rich, rather than just tan colored fuel deposits on it.
Had that failed engine timing,allowing an exhaust valve being partially open would have been a suspect. Same as a burnt or sticky ect. valve allowing a pop after shutting down.
Many lawn tractors always pops too at shutdown though it may differ as to cause.

Your carb has been rebuilt. A throttle or choke plate not responding when it should could cause fits.
A choke plate not working has been a choke from cold to running issue that gave me the illusion of doing anything playing with the choke on a utility tractor before. What a difference when I fixed that. Choke worked. l.o.l... Everything looked right till actually watching plate while choke lever was operated.
So only one area of operating range that engine ran half decent, with hard starting the result.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Take the air breather hose from the top of the gas cap and put it in our mouth. Blow into it to pressurize the tank and hold the pressure while starting it up. The diaphragm sticks after it sits for a while and will cause it to stall from lack of gas.
Make sure spark plug is clean and gapped correctly. 
Air cleaner cleaned an oiled.
Add some Seafoam to the gas tank.

I have a '95 that I plow snow with. Wish I could buy another. Good luck


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

"then I reset the idle mixture screw to 2 3/8 turns" well first question is how to get at the screw? and i think i know where it is next to the float bowl area.. and the exhaust does get pretty orange.. didnt put any special jetting kits in it just the oe stuff. the manual said to turn out 2 5/8 turns on pilot screw? and as for the air cleaner it looks clean but will check it out.. will try the blowing trick..see what that does for it.. seafoam has been on its menu all winter


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

we have a few suzukis of that vintage and they are touchy on plugs, if the front tire fell off I'd replace the plug before trying anything else. When you start it in the cold put the choke on and don't hit the throttle, as rpm kicks up back choke down and go. I try to never let it idle and get the choke completely off as soon as possible. I would try changing your plug, and carry a spare. Cleaning is not often effective if the motor has flooded or run rich. These suzukis are great machines that were way a head of their time feature wise, diff lock, 2 or 4, 3 ranges, independent rear suspension, just a little touchy starting. I have been using my 92 almost every day ice fishing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

x2 on the clean plugs
I have a small wire wheel always mounted in the drill press. I clean and gap that plug probably 4 times a year.
I always allow mine to warm for 2-4 minutes, start as Plugger described.
Great machine, just a little cold blooded.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah when it runs its a work horse, 4wheel drive with independant suspension frnt and rear i think.. dif locks as well.. as for starting if it would stay running on the first fire that would be great but it doesnt normally unless its warm out then maybe it will.. it fires and dies at full choke first cranking, then i try the half choke or the little choke and try to catch it just right on throttle..have changed plug but can do it again so change plug each time i try to start it???


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

hey has anyone heard of the petcock on the susukis giving folks trouble? i was out tonight and old friend dropped over and my atv was having troubles again and he mentioned this and turned it to prime and it started up.. he said that there is a diaphragm in it and that replace the whole pet cock is the best fix..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's what pressuring the tank asci described would help. I was hoping you'd get frustrated and sell it to me :lol:


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> That's what pressuring the tank asci described would help. I was hoping you'd get frustrated and sell it to me :lol:


here i thought there were a bunch good guys on here and now i find one that is looking to get deal tonight i talked to it and it finally listened but if it hadnt then it would have been a cold walk back thanks for your help folks maybe i can get this thing back normal yet.. those valve arent cheap are they? would you try cleaning it freepop or just replace it?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I always have to take things apart to see how they work. The diaphragm could be gummed up which Seafoam should do the trick or it could have a hole in it, sometimes too small to see. It work via the engine vacume. Vacume is tough to seal.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

what my buddy did was turn it to prime till started then we turned it back to run,, he said you could run it on prime but needed to turn it back once we got back. whats your thoughts on the prime postion use freepop?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just fine. Do turn it to a different position after you're done so you don't lose gas. It could just drain out while setting but worse would be if it drained into the crankcase. That would be very unlikely while running.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for your help freepop!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Glad I could help. Best of luck!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> hey has anyone heard of the petcock on the susukis giving folks trouble? i was out tonight and old friend dropped over and my atv was having troubles again and he mentioned this and turned it to prime and it started up.. he said that there is a diaphragm in it and that replace the whole pet cock is the best fix..


There are aftermarket petcocks for that model that are not vacuum operated. I have a Suzuki LTZ 400 and I see a lot of guys replacing the stock ones with one from a Yamaha Raptor 660, which has the standard on, off, and reserve.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

well this am it left me out in the cold about 2miles out.. one cold ride back trying to tow it behind another good machine (HONDA) so dont know what its problem is but again it fired but wouldnt stay running and the battery got to low to crank it.. head for a fix it guy tommrrow i think.. aggrevating to say the least if it didnt fire at or wouldnt run fine once you got it reved up,, it would be a lot easier to handle but when its acting like its so close but not there it grips me to no end.. why cant these start up and run like vehicles do,, and why is it i get the ones that dont and others have ones that run over and purr like kittens.. and i have fed it well and not beat it to death like some are..


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sell it and buy a Honda, I have a Honda Big Red 250es from 1985 and it runs like brand new. 

To be honest I have had numerous Honda atv's my first was a Honda 200xatc, then a Honda 250x fourtrax, then a Honda 250r fourtrax, and one thing I have learned nothing runs like a Honda atv.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

big country, i had 2 of the big reds.. and if they had 4 wheels they would still be here.. but got dumped on the ice by one and that ended my desire to run them on ice.. if i was real flush i would get a honda 4wheeler.. a 2014 model is what hauled me home new last fall and it didnt want to start this winter at first but now first or send turn and sets and purrs like a kitten..
this susuki has 2hi 4 hi and 4 low with differential lock and reverse which to get these days is gonna run 7k if its possible? so its a matter of which is better thing to do but right now its a headache


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mine has never given me that much trouble. It should, I neglect it, use and abuse it and it keeps on a ticking.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i got it used and it was great but letting it set and not run isnt good for it.. i am just having to pay my dues i quess.. its headed for a fix it guy and see if he can find the right combination to get it back on top of things


----------

